
A note to readers: Paywall down – L.A. Times California fire coverage free today - bookofjoe
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-10-28/getty-fire-paywall-note-to-readers
======
maxbendick
LA Times has an incredible live California fire map. Please consider
supporting them! [https://www.latimes.com/wildfires-
map/](https://www.latimes.com/wildfires-map/)

------
Nuzzerino
With so many flavors of doomsaying articles locked behind paywalls (which has
always given me doubts of the publishers believing in what they're
publishing), it's nice to finally see where the line is drawn.

------
wolco
I was hoping they remove it from the entire paper. Paywalls slowly make the
brand less visible.

------
enjoyyourlife
This is only for the fire coverage

There is still a paywall if you try to read the other articles

